# I need some input from people who have purchased from Tundra Music



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey folks,

I'm not very familiar with this small chain of shops. I manage an L&M in Halifax, so I usually buy new stuff from my workplace. We don't carry everything though, and sometimes I do have to shop elsewhere. I purchased a guitar from Tundra Music, and the guitar itself was great, but took quite a while to arrive after ordering. This was presented to me on the basis that it was slowed down by the rosewood border issues. This could have been the case, and I'm cool with that. My question is, do any of you guys deal with them regularly? Or have you had much experience with them in the past. What I discovered is that there seems to be a fairly long time between emails to respond to questions, when all you want to do is buy something from them. I just wondered if that's typical of that business or not.

Thanks for any info you can offer on the subject.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Where was the guitar coming from when being sent to you?


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

When I ordered it, and paid, it was May 26th. At that time they said it was in stock in their warehouse and id get it in 2 weeks. I got the guitar on July 18. Their warehouse was apparently then manufacturers warehouse in Tampa Bay. The shipment was supposedly help up at the border for 2.5 weeks the guy said. I dunno if thats true, and I don't care as much at this point. My main curiosity is that they seem to do a decent amount of online business, and sometimes I'll need to send 2 or 3 emails or call them to remind them I've emailed them in order to get a response. I just wondered if they are generally pretty slack in that regard, or maybe its just the guy I'm dealing with at the Hamilton location. I'm not looking to take pot shots at anyone or their character, so I'll leave names out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, people have mixed feelings about Tundra. The owner sticks to his guns and thinks he's essentially a rock star (famous people (namely, Keith Richards) visit him when they play in town, so he's a name dropper...big time). For the record, I actually like him.

I went to buy a vintage tweed champ from him and he wouldn't budge on his inflated price. I bought elsewhere and saved $1500.

I bought a marshall stack - no problem.

I think it's best to deal with them in person though.

Also, the guy at the toronto shop isn't very knowledgeable. I was there and a guy walks in asking for a tele with a thin neck, and the salesman told him the thinlines have thin necks - hence the name. What a goof.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

That's why Fatline Tele's have fat necks.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

And shoreline gold was only sold in costal music stores!!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

And Rocky Mountain High is an alternative name for Colorado....


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Tundra Hamilton is a one man show. He opened about two years ago and has managed to keep floating Downtown where not many people go. I believe it is a franchise type deal with the Toronto store. Good guy the couple times I was in and I am sure he is doing his best for you.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

It is a fact of life in the business world that first impressions can make or break the chance of a possible repeat customer.
I have dealt with Tundra exactly one time.


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

Distortion said:


> Tundra Hamilton is a one man show. He opened about two years ago and has managed to keep floating Downtown where not many people go. I believe it is a franchise type deal with the Toronto store. Good guy the couple times I was in and I am sure he is doing his best for you.


I have no idea of the brick and mortar dynamic, since I'm living 2,000KM away. I appreciate your insight, and by no means am I opening up the forum for the purpose of casting any ill will towards the business. Just a guy hoping to buy a guitar from their business is all. 

Cheers


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i am a bit confused..... did you not say in your second post that you received the guitar on July 18 ? in your third post you say you are hoping to buy a guitar......am i missing something?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Hope is eternal.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> It is a fact of life in the business world that first impressions can make or break the chance of a possible repeat customer.
> I have dealt with Tundra exactly one time.


They do not make a good first impression that is true. ... or second, third or fourth impressions either for that matter.

The first store was close to my high school job, so I went there to look at stuff. Everything costs double what it should andalways has. I have a theory about that but I'll keep it to myself. I've had them raise the price on me ( already overpriced) as soon as I showed interest. Just like some said above, bought elsewhere for cheaper ( shipped in from the US; they are that overpriced; the item in question is still up on reverb to this day).

That said if you buy from them, I don't think they'd stiff ya. They are flakey though (posted store hours are a general rule only and not to be trusted; if you call to ask them something and they say they'll call you back after checking for you, they often don't).


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

cbg1 said:


> i am a bit confused..... did you not say in your second post that you received the guitar on July 18 ? in your third post you say you are hoping to buy a guitar......am i missing something?


I bought one guitar. They took a deposit for a second guitar. I was told the guitar was on a 2-3 month back order from the supplier. I called the manufacturer and they said it's discontinued and no longer available. I passed that info on to the salesperson. They agreed that it wasn't going to be obtainable. I am now trying to turn that deposit into a different guitar. So at this point, I'm a repeat customer who's already just purchased something.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I experienced some issues with Tundra over a single order that went sideways.

I had been reading a whole lot of voodoo comments about tone as it relates to instrument cabling. 
Maybe 7 or 8 years ago.
Brass connections vs. chromed connections. 
Short vs. long. 
Coax vs. pairs. 
Braided coax shield vs. spiral vs. foil.
Covering materials.
Conductor alloys, etc.
I'm sure you've all seen such things in the past at some point.
I decided I wanted to either prove or disprove the cabling myths.
I wanted to know for myself by doing my own comparisons.

I found some magic, voodoo, overpriced cable at Tundra and pulled the trigger.
A substantial number of the internet tone-snob cable experts had named it as the ultimate cable.
I can't even remember what it was called.
I think the cable was listed at $79 (8 ft.) on the website and shipping was included. (I think)
I got the email confirmation of my order which showed $99 plus tax and about $14 for shipping.
I immediately contacted them about the price difference and they said the website had not been updated at the time of my order and do I want to cancel the order?
No offer to sell the cable at the advertised price was made.
I decided to go ahead as I had not found any other Canadian sources for the cable and I really wanted to know if it was worth it or not.
The cable arrived almost 3 weeks after it was supposed to.
When I opened the box, the included receipt showed $149 plus tax and shipping.
I checked with VISA and sure enough, they had charge my card to the tune of a little over $170.
I had VISA reverse the charges and I returned the cable at my own expense.
I left the cable in the sealed plastic package and never did try it.
The experience cost me about $15, some corrections on my VISA bill, a snooty email from Tundra and a hard lesson learned.

Lesson being: Never, ever, EVER, for any reason whatsoever, do business with Tundra.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I went to the Hamilton Tundra store - once.

Nothing was priced as they were "putting the new price increases through".
I asked about a couple of guitars which were all overpriced compared to the competition.

They had a small used, out of production, tube combo there that I had some interest in so I asked the price on it.
At the time, I knew I could readily buy one for no more $400.
Their price - $1050.

I learned a valuable lesson about Tundra's pricing that day and I have not been back since.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You know I often wonder if GC should shut these threads down that run down instrument retailers. First it is LA Music and now Tundra is on the chopping block. I no if I owned one of these stores there would be some interaction with GC..


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

If stores didn't fuck people over they wouldn't have people slagging on them.
There have been tons of posts elsewhere on these pages about a lot of other stores with folks giving glowing recommendations.
You have identified only two that get bad reviews out of a great many that are out there.
Forum readers should have the right to know about bad experiences so they can make informed decisions on where to do business, or at least go in with their eyes open.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

+1


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Distortion said:


> You know I often wonder if GC should shut these threads down that run down instrument retailers. First it is LA Music and now Tundra is on the chopping block. I no if I owned one of these stores there would be some interaction with GC..


Every poster also has the right to outline good or bad experiences with any retailer. Are you suggesting that people shouldn't be allowed talk about that here?

If a store, or a mechanic, a dentist, or a product sucks or is awesome, I would like to know it and think that people should be free to express their views. Trying to control people's free speech with regards to personal opinions is complete BS... in my opinion 

Tundra or anyone else has the right to post here and address any concerns that might be brought up.

My 2 cents


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

"Ow "and it is not possible for the competition to post bogus BS in a public forum ? to put someone out of business


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Distortion said:


> "Ow "and it is not possible for the competition to post bogus BS in a public forum ? to put someone out of business


Sure it is, that's why the more posters post the better- I wouldn't go by one person's review and neither should anyone else. And by all means, consider the rep of the poster... if someone with no posting history came on and started slagging someone/something I probably wouldn't put much stock in it. If it was a regular poster with a history here I'd probably take it more seriously but I still wouldn't base any decision I made on the opinion of a single person... if there's a general trend among multiple trustworthy posters then I'm a lot more inclined to let that influence me.

Shutting people up and stopping them from contributing their experiences doesn't do any of us any favours.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Just like it's possible for friends of store owners to do them a solid and post glowing recommendations to put them "into" more business.
What would be the difference and what would you see us do?
Ban all posts about music stores?


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

People are getting a little heated here. I think that I should maybe delete the thread at this point. I appreciate everyone has a right to an opinion, but my hope here was to get a little insight from people who know better than I about the subject matter. I've seen a bunch of negative reviews of the business, which is fine if that's been your experience, I did mention that I did purchase a guitar from them that I was happy with, so I'm not looking to speak negatively of the business in a public forum, not my style. Just wondered if people had traditionally slow email communication with them in the past is all, which never really was answered. One member did mention that they are potentially under staffed at the location I've been dealing with, so that does give me some insight.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not heated.
I'm capable of debating an issue without getting angry.
In all honesty, I haven't seen a post yet in this thread that was clearly made in anger.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

They are hit and miss, and it really depends on who you're dealing with. One of the locations is just around the corner from my house. I find it hard to go in to that one because there's always some sort of sales pitch, can't just browse around.

2 of the people I've dealt with there have been pretty good. But, 1 of them left. And the other, is a good guy, but he never gets back to me when I have a question. "Can you get this in, and how much?" They always have to check and I never get a response back. So, yes they are bad at communication. Seems to be a constant.


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

AirForbes1 said:


> They are hit and miss, and it really depends on who you're dealing with. One of the locations is just around the corner from my house. I find it hard to go in to that one because there's always some sort of sales pitch, can't just browse around.
> 
> 2 of the people I've dealt with there have been pretty good. But, 1 of them left. And the other, is a good guy, but he never gets back to me when I have a question. "Can you get this in, and how much?" They always have to check and I never get a response back. So, yes they are bad at communication. Seems to be a constant.



Thank you, this is the kind of answer I was hoping for. That's been my experience as well. As I work in the industry, I can call suppliers and find out the stock level myself, so I've been just coming to them with the answers to my own questions regarding availability. The issue has been that I always get a response that they'll need to check on that to verify and get back to me. This doesn't make a lot of sense which has me kinda perplexed as to what's happening. In the last week, I've called and sent 4 emails to say "Hi, just let me know your sell price and then we'll order the guitar", and they haven't been able to respond to any of them. Usually I'd say oh well, time to move on, but where I already have a deposit of over $300 in place, it's kinda hard to move on. I just sent them another follow up email, and I'll try calling again this week. Hoping to get the guitar on order, or get a refund, just want some kinda of resolution.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

AndrewWaite said:


> I bought one guitar. They took a deposit for a second guitar. I was told the guitar was on a 2-3 month back order from the supplier. I called the manufacturer and they said it's discontinued and no longer available. I passed that info on to the salesperson. They agreed that it wasn't going to be obtainable. I am now trying to turn that deposit into a different guitar. So at this point, I'm a repeat customer who's already just purchased something.


Did they offer the deposit back? Or did they say you'd have to use it in their store? (sorry if you've answered this already). If it was the latter I'd seriously question the business practices of the store.

EDIT: I'll assume from your above post that they did not offer your deposit back. And they took a deposit on an iten that was not even available. Is that even a legal business practice?


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Did they offer the deposit back? Or did they say you'd have to use it in their store? (sorry if you've answered this already). If it was the latter I'd seriously question the business practices of the store.


I used their financing service, Cantrex, and the deposit was charged to the card. The salesperson did say they could refund it, after I became frustrated due to the misinformation about the initial order that I placed (I explained this earlier, but the guitar I ordered was quoted as a 2-3 month back order, but it was in fact discontinued), but I thought I'd order a different item instead, using said deposit. Since deciding to do so, I haven't been able to process the order for the new guitar or get a refund, because nobody gets back to me regardless if I call or email. I'd got there, but a flight to Hamilton from Halifax would seem a bit extreme *#*(


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

GF^%@ to hear that. That really sucks man. Good luck.


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> GF^%@ to hear that. That really sucks man. Good luck.


Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If all else fails, contact CBC's "Go Public" and see if they think it's worth digging into.

I'd also start posting about it all over social media and tagging them. If it can get resolutions over airfare I'm sure it will do *something* for your situation.

Sorry to hear that you have $300 tied up in a company that won't respond to you. That sounds exactly like ghosting a customer (never reply) to me.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

AndrewWaite said:


> Thank you, this is the kind of answer I was hoping for. That's been my experience as well. As I work in the industry, I can call suppliers and find out the stock level myself, so I've been just coming to them with the answers to my own questions regarding availability. The issue has been that I always get a response that they'll need to check on that to verify and get back to me. This doesn't make a lot of sense which has me kinda perplexed as to what's happening. In the last week, I've called and sent 4 emails to say "Hi, just let me know your sell price and then we'll order the guitar", and they haven't been able to respond to any of them. Usually I'd say oh well, time to move on, but where I already have a deposit of over $300 in place, it's kinda hard to move on. I just sent them another follow up email, and I'll try calling again this week. Hoping to get the guitar on order, or get a refund, just want some kinda of resolution.


I've been in touch with the guy who left the shop. He was a super cool, nice guy. He didn't tell me why he left, he said he didn't want to talk bad about my local guitar shop. I do get the impression that he became frustrated with not being able to know how much things would cost when customers would ask. He always had to check. I think (speculation) that most things there are price-negotiable so I think the sales people always have to get approval for pricing.

If I were in your position, I'd take it up with the credit company or bank or whoever you used to pay the $300 deposit.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Aw there is more to the story. You have a legit problem. I know the Hamilton store guy has posted on here in the past. Someone should contact him to let him no about this thread . He might change the way he is responding. Bad press is not good for business.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The first store was close to my high school job, so I went there to look at stuff. Everything costs double what it should andalways has. I have a theory about that but I'll keep it to myself.



Please share.

Also, they are trying to franchise and expand:


Franchise Opportunity


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> You know I often wonder if GC should shut these threads down that run down instrument retailers. First it is LA Music and now Tundra is on the chopping block. I no if I owned one of these stores there would be some interaction with GC..



So people aren't allowed to educate each other on a business based on their experiences with that business? Ever heard of yelp?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> "Ow "and it is not possible for the competition to post bogus BS in a public forum ? to put someone out of business



When the majority of people here already know each other from the forum, and interact regularly, no.


----------



## AndrewWaite (Jun 28, 2015)

I got an email today, seems like there was some issues with communication with the supplier. Looks like the order is going to go through this week. That's all I was hoping for in the scenario. I'd like to reiterate once again, I did purchase a guitar from them already, and although it took longer than I was told it would take, I was happy with the guitar and I thought the price was comparable to every other place I saw it advertised online. 

I'm not super interested in speaking ill of people I'd classify as contemporaries, which is why I've never mentioned the salesperson by name. I actually met Ed MacDonald at NAMM this year, and he was quite nice to speak to, he gave me his card and said to keep him in mind if I came across any cool vintage guitars. We actually had some mutual acquaintances out here on the east coast. As long as the guitar gets ordered, I'm happy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

This thread is absolutely insane. 

Who in their right mind would ever buy a guitar they haven't actually played? 

Completely bonkers.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Player99 said:


> This thread is absolutely insane.
> 
> Who in their right mind would ever buy a guitar they haven't actually played?
> 
> Completely bonkers.


It's a risk.
No doubt about it.
I've done it 3 times.
The 2nd time was not good but the other 2 got me a couple of truly great guitars that I could not have otherwise found in the local markets.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Player99 said:


> This thread is absolutely insane.
> 
> Who in their right mind would ever buy a guitar they haven't actually played?
> 
> Completely bonkers.


I've done it a few times with overwhelmingly positive results but can't guarantee that I'm in my right mind


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> This thread is absolutely insane.
> 
> Who in their right mind would ever buy a guitar they haven't actually played?
> 
> Completely bonkers.


I only have enough experience with a handful of companies to risk it. Now we're getting a little off topic though .

OP, I imagine you wont be dealing with tundra again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

Budda said:


> I only have enough experience with a handful of companies to risk it. Now we're getting a little off topic though .
> 
> OP, I imagine you wont be dealing with tundra again.


I can walk into a store with 25 Strats. I will play them all and there might be one or two that are great. The rest will be meh... If I buy a guitar I want it to be one of those guitars that shine.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Distortion said:


> You know I often wonder if GC should shut these threads down that run down instrument retailers. First it is LA Music and now Tundra is on the chopping block. I no if I owned one of these stores there would be some interaction with GC..


The main point of a guitar forum is to discuss guitars. Likes, dislikes, brand preference, playing style and retailers are all fair game. Unless you're just another forum troll, are related to the owner or have a stake in the company I'm not seeing your point. I research everything before I buy and this is exactly the kind of information I look for. I don't take the option of one or two bitter customers, but when 95% of the people replying to the thread say it's a shady joint I'd believe it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> This thread is absolutely insane.
> 
> Who in their right mind would ever buy a guitar they haven't actually played?
> 
> Completely bonkers.


Have you looked at the FS/FT section? There's a shit ton of people here that do that, when you know your preference for specs, or have played a particular model previously or just wanna try something new....whatever. I can name 25+ right now on this forum including me that buy gear without trying.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> Have you looked at the FS/FT section? There's a shit ton of people here that do that, when you know your preference for specs, or have played a particular model previously or just wanna try something new....whatever. I can name 25+ right now on this forum including me that buy gear without trying.


I'll buy amps and pedals but never a guitar...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> I'll buy amps and pedals but never a guitar...


That's your choice. Try not to sound so judgemental of the ones others make. It's impolite.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

So people on here buy guitars sight un seen. Play them and they are total dogs and then go back on line and sell to the next guy. And this thread is about integrity ? Ha.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Distortion said:


> So people on here buy guitars sight un seen. Play them and they are total dogs and then go back on line and sell to the next guy. And this thread is about integrity ? Ha.


Are you related to @Steadfastly ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> That's your choice. Try not to sound so judgemental of the ones others make.* It's impolite*.


Now you are the Miss Manners of the internet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Now you are the Miss Manners of the internet?


There's a difference between being blunt and being an ignoramus!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> There's a difference between being blunt and being an ignoramus!


You are so full of it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Distortion said:


> So people on here buy guitars sight un seen. Play them and they are total dogs and then go back on line and sell to the next guy.


Typically, if a person is buying a guitar sight unseen they will have ordered it online.
Not always but usually.

Typically, if a person is selling a guitar they will use classifieds and sell to someone local.
That's not always the case.
Sometimes they will ship a guitar they are selling to someone who is buying it sight unseen but that isn't the norm.
I've never personally used eBay or Reverb to sell a guitar but I've used KiJiJi many times.
The person comes and tries the guitar before buying.

In either case, buying or selling, the "caveat emptor" saying comes to bear.
Additionally, not everyone has the same criteria for calling a guitar a dog.
In reality, anyone selling a guitar is likely doing so because they don't like it.
Some may do it to raise money for another purchase but even then they will have decided which guitar they like the least or can live without the most.

I'm not sure it's fair or even useful to lump all sellers of used guitars into the "have no ethics" category.
By your reasoning, anyone selling anything on the used market could have their motives called into question, no?
Guitars, vehicles, skis, computers, cellphones, whatever, the seller has decided they don't want it anymore.
Does that make anyone who sells something unethical?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Player99 said:


> You are so full of it.


Now that's poor manners or poor trolling.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> Now that's poor manners or poor trolling.....


You're out of control.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

BMW-KTM said:


> Typically, if a person is buying a guitar sight unseen they will have ordered it online.
> Not always but usually.
> 
> Typically, if a person is selling a guitar they will use classifieds and sell to someone local.
> ...


You may be reading too much into this...?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Distortion said:


> So people on here buy guitars sight un seen. Play them and they are total dogs and then go back on line and sell to the next guy. And this thread is about integrity ? Ha.


Well, if I bought a guitar I didn't gel with or if it didn't move me, I sure wouldn't shrug my shoulders and have a bonfire with it.
It isn't unethical to sell a guitar that is not up to your spec when it could be someone else's favorite. Not for me to say what suits the next guy. That's up to them to decide

As for buying a guitar sight unseen, I'd have no issues with it if it came well presented from an extremely reliable source, or by recommendations from trusted people who knew the instrument well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Player99 said:


> You're out of control.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Every time I've bought a used guitar in a store (and that's been quite a few), I haven't thought "wow, here's a crappy guitar because someone else returned it", I thought "Here's a nice guitar that someone else didn't like. Vive le difference...." . 

I'm way too old and experienced to think anyone else knows more about what I like than I do.




nkjanssen said:


> Depends on the guitar. If it could easily be re-sold for what you bought it for (or close to that), why not? That's the case with pretty much any used guitar. As for new, I would never buy a Gibson of any kind without trying. Quality varies way too much. Fender maybe to a lesser extent. There are lots of guitar makers, though, who produce nothing but top notch guitars. Not an issue if buying from one of those. I own two custom-built guitars, one Creston and one Danocaster. I obviously couldn't try either of those before buying and both are amazing guitars. Two of my top three all time.
> 
> Of course maybe I'm completely bonkers.


Funny enough, the only guitar I've ever bought, sight unseen and without playing, was a Gibson. One of those BestBuy SG's for $400. I love it for what it is. As good as any Epi I've played but not up to my higher end Gibbies. I admit I took a flier on it, but for the price of a decent echobox, why not?

Other than that, I agree. Especially about the 'bonkers' part. I, too, enjoy that label and wear it with pride. Oooops, maybe the wrong weekend to use that terminology.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Everything costs double what it should andalways has. I have a theory about that but I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

la music mississauga - Bing images


----------



## ShannonB (Dec 7, 2020)

Distortion said:


> "Ow "and it is not possible for the competition to post bogus BS in a public forum ? to put someone out of business


I purchased a faulty guitar from them last May, returned it, verified shipping, still no response or refund. Don’t shop there!!


----------



## ShannonB (Dec 7, 2020)

Player99 said:


> This thread is absolutely insane.
> 
> Who in their right mind would ever buy a guitar they haven't actually played?
> 
> Completely bonkers.


It was a gift for my 11 yr old. And it was during a pandemic. They have had 7 months to give me my money back. Don’t shop there. Rude and rio off artists


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ShannonB said:


> I purchased a faulty guitar from them last May, returned it, verified shipping, still no response or refund. Don’t shop there!!


That is beyond terrible. I'd be calling them on a daily basis.


----------

